# After a IVF BFN



## Spring06 (Apr 26, 2006)

Please can anyone help me. I had a BFN a week ago today and a very heavy AF for 2 days and been bleeding lightly ever since, but also feel and look huge (gone from a size 8 to a 12 since starting the treatment), my stomach is solid and body so puffy. Is this normal and when we I go back to normal ?
Do you think taking water tablets would help ?
I hope to start IVF number 2 in couple of months times and would like to be back to my normal size before I do, is that possible?
Thanks
Spring06 xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Honey

Sorry you got a bfn 

I would call the clinic if i were you so they can check it out, wouldnt take anything until you have spoken to them.

Good luck for any further txs

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

I must admit to be the same after my bfn 3 weeks ago,I am huge,I feel so bloated all over,hope you get some answers soon hunny,good luck with your next go


----------



## sazz (Jun 1, 2005)

Spring 06 sorry to hear about your BFN. I had just the same after stimms for IUI and ICSI. (from size 10 to 14) My accupuncturist said it was water retention (not sure why?) and recommended drinking plenty of water and reducing consumption of salty foods. If it's any consolation, it did go away, after a couple of months...


----------



## Spring06 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your replies, I think I had better go buy a new wardrobe ! I am going to ask the clinic about water retention tablets and will let all FF know the answer.
Spring 06 XX


----------

